# Fishin with a Mission



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Registration form attached hereto.


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone on this forum fishing this weekend? We finished 9th last year and have been looking forward tofishing it again this year. Hopefully the water will clean up a bit. I wish it were still at river run though. Nothing like some cold beer after the weigh-in.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

hey that's my home turf! I might have to bring the Blazer Bay down and fish it for $3,000 dollars....


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

you guys better watch out for brant


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

well, what was the out come?


----------

